# Junction and Breakwater Trail Rehoboth-Lewes DE



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

This is a very nice trail in the middle of a longer road ride or as a way to ride to Lewes for lunch or something. It is a beautiful trail and I wish it were longer as I greatly enjoyed the birds and the views. This is not a place to blast your iPod as there are a great many birds to listen too, including Redwing Blackbirds (one of my favorites) and Carolina Wrens (one of my Dad's favorites).
To find the trail at the Rehoboth end, go inland on Rehoboth Ave cross the drawbridge and make the next right (I believe it's Church Street). 
#1 The Canal to Lewes is right over there, on the other side of yet another development.
#2 First you go through a new development but the roads are level and smooth and the bike lane clearly marked.
#3 As you can see the road is pretty straight and level in both directions. (oops ignore the tank top, it's not a jersey)
#4 Is that the entrance to the trail? The bike lane goes off to the right but that looks like a trail
#5 Oh guess it is, they should mark the trail a little better, there are some confusing spots. Don't get me wrong; I adore horses but I never see a curb your horse sign and "road apples" can be hard to avoid on a MUT.


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

*and more*

# 1 and 2 This is the view for the first bit of the ride. You are riding along the wooded edge of a corn field.
# 3 This is a full service trail. Actually if you have shoppers in your party drop them in the outlets and ride while they shop.
# 4 Shadow shot
# 5 View from the woods out to the field

It was so cool (temp wise) in the woods.


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

#1 The trail is long and straight, the shade makes the ride VERY pleasant.
#2 A couple times you have to duck out into the fields before you get on the really wooded section of the trail.
#3 I bet you can get a nice shower when this place is in action.
#4 These benches are scattered thoughout the wooded section.
#5 This is a creek that branches off the main canal.


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

More views of the marsh.

# 1 and 2 There was a bridge over the creek here, and a house to the south side of the canal.

#3 A nice couple riding the trail. There were a number of daytrippers with rented bikes.

#4 -5 There was a house at the junction of two creeks and they had their boat tucked into the reeds at the edge of the creek, all I could see was the engine.


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

For a section of the ride you could look into the woods and there was water around the trees, it wasn't really swamp and it may not always be wet but it was very pretty today.
My computer was on the fritz so I have to rely on public info not my own records but I think the trail section is only about 6 miles. After and before you are riding through new developments.

#1 the water I spoke of
#2 Going toward Lewis I suddenly found myself at this road with empty house lots all around. I didn't know which way to go (unmarked) until I saw some people coming my way.
# 3 Then I realized I was supposed to ride this cement path down the middle of the road. What you can't see is the the cars turning have to take the bump there is barely any depression in the trail at the stop signs.
#4 After the cement there is one more section of gravel trail and there are some erosion issues due to the development. This is a really wet section that gave my road tires a bit of trouble.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Z, I like your style.


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

Once you come out of the development and reach a main road (I don't know the name) you can go left to access the main road into Lewis or the Ferry to Cape May. If you go right you take a rolling road with no shoulder but with light traffic and you emerge right in downtown Lewes.
Coming out of the trail I went left and rode to the Ferry then through town and out Front Street (at the foot of the Lewes Drawbridge) back to the trail.

#1-3 I didn't know that Cactus grew wild in Delaware. I saw these patches of something growing along the highway (50mph) and had to check it out.

#4 I have great memories of taking this ferry to Cape May on a date when I was a teenager; what fun. Now that you can ride easily to the Ferry it makes Cape May a nice cycling daytrip from Rehoboth.

#5 No Delaware coast ride is complete without sighting a watchtower!


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

#1 This should have been a happy sight! I set out early before breakfast had been served at the B&B. I was really hungry by the time I saw this sign. 
#2 [email protected]#^!&@#^%$ NOT OPEN YET! HOW DARE THEY. I ate here a ton when I was a kid. My parents kept a boat at the town dock in Lewes when I was very small.
#3 This was the beach we attended. Lewes is on the Delaware Bay rather then the ocean and the beach is shallow and calm.
#4 Picturesque though
#5 Looking up the road toward the main part of town.


----------



## bigrider (Jun 27, 2002)

I am so on that trail in August.


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

#1 This is the town dock in Lewes. Let me tell you it's come a long way. 
#2 The benches along the town dock are a nice place to stop and have a Diet Pepsi and a Poptart.
#3 Poptart holder (for reference see Rt. 1 post)
#4 Going back to the trail via a road with no bike lane but low traffic and pretty views. (Front Street in town not sure if the name changes as you go)
#5 -7 These are the views as you ride, that fence is cement both the posts and the rails. Very cool! There was a "plantation" style house but the picture didn't turn out.


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

#1 Hey breakfast matches my bike!
#2 More shadows.
#3 See all those cars!!! 
#4 Back through the development to the trail!
#5 Shoe shot! Better than yesterdays for sure.


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

*Berries!*

The trail is lined (literally, see picture 3#) with blackberry and rasberry bushes...YUM!:thumbsup:


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

#1 The only real evidence of a former railroad was this one pile of railroad ties nearly covered in pine needles and moss.
#2 Did I mention the pines before? If I think of a beach smell it's not suntan lotion etc.. it's always pines and one other bush I don't know the name of. This trail smelled of damp pine; it was wonderful.
#3 They don't need this thing this week. There has been an early evening downpour every night around 5pm
#4 Good old Brooklyn Ave! I stay in one of the big places on the right. As a matter of fact I'm posting this from the front porch while a lovely ocean breeze blows and the kids scream and laugh on the rides across the street.

**sigh** back to work tomorrow.

Cheers,


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

MB1 said:


> Z, I like your style.





bigrider said:


> I am so on that trail in August.


Thank you both. I really, really enjoyed it. When I come back I'm going to ride it again and do more touring in the Lewes area. This trail is a great way to access more inland riding while avoiding the worst section of Rt 1 (the area just North of Rehoboth) where all the outlets are.
There was more traffic on the MUT then there was last spring but nothing like NCR or something like that. Last time I was a bit freaked by the solitude of it (lone female etc) and bailed before I got to Lewes. This time I was very comfortable.

Links for more info:
http://www.destateparks.com/Activities/trails/J&B.htm
http://www.biketogo.com/tour/ride5.php


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

Sorry to post on a dormant thread but I just made this picture my desktop and it's awesome! I had to repost larger.


----------



## khill (Mar 4, 2004)

NIce ride report.

I'll be down at the Jersey shore for two weeks in September. I was thinking of riding down to Cape May, hopping on the ferry, and then riding down to Rehoboth to visit the Dogfish Head Brewery. Looks like this trail might make that a easier trip.

Of course, riding back after drinking a bunch of beer might be a different matter.


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

khill said:


> NIce ride report.
> 
> I'll be down at the Jersey shore for two weeks in September. I was thinking of riding down to Cape May, hopping on the ferry, and then riding down to Rehoboth to visit the Dogfish Head Brewery. Looks like this trail might make that a easier trip.
> 
> Of course, riding back after drinking a bunch of beer might be a different matter.



I love Dogfish! They have a cycling jersey now - it's $99 which is a bit out of my price range. The trail will def make the trip easier because it will allow you to avoid Rt going into Rehoboth which is an absolute nightmare.
I am thinking of going in the reverse direction in August if I can sneak back down to the beach for a few days.


----------



## Arby (Apr 29, 2004)

Z:

Awesome ride report! When are we all hooking up to ride down to Jimmy's for breakfast? 

Enjoyed the report and the pictures!

Arby


----------

